
How to speed up the Rust compiler some more in 2019 - nnethercote
https://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2019/10/11/how-to-speed-up-the-rust-compiler-some-more-in-2019/
======
wyldfire
> But I was able to work around this by using a trick: creating two variants
> of the function, one marked with #[inline(always)] (for the hot call sites)
> and one marked with #[inline(never)] (for the cold call sites).

Can't PGO make inlining decisions like this? Otherwise, propeller/LTO might
work well.

> But there’s a trade-off. Sometimes a simpler, smaller function is slower.

Without a doubt! Imagine the naive/simple/portable memcpy versus a target-
aware one that capitalizes on wider or aligned loads and stores.

